# Modifier Q0



## coders_rock! (Mar 21, 2012)

Are there certain criteria in which modifier Q0 should be appended on 33249 for Medicare claims or is on a case by case basis?

Thank you!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Mar 21, 2012)

The Q0 should be used when the ICD is being used for primary prevention AND the patient has been listed with the ICD registry.


----------



## coders_rock! (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you know of a resource i can refer to?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Mar 21, 2012)

Here you go: https://www.cms.gov/MedicareApprovedFacilitie/04_ICDregistry.asp


----------



## scrappingal (Mar 23, 2012)

Email me and I'll send you the guidelines : clugge@precisionpractice.com


----------

